# CONCRETE SLABS



## OLDCRAB (Nov 24, 2007)

I need an estimate on two perhaps three slabs.

1. 4' x 6'
2. 12' x 26'
3. not sure as of yet.

All measurements are rough guesses.

Thanks.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

New project in mind? Or that sun room getting reworked too? If your buildin somethin, make sure to give Brandy a call for a quote!


And of course I hope you let me put the roof on it!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

oldcrab where are you located?


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Pm sent


----------

